# Charging Battery



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a Werker 12V 7.5 Ah AGM sealed batery today. What do I need to charge it? I check it and it has 11.25 volts in it now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

you can charge it with a low current, 2 amp or so, motorcycle battery charger. If you have a variable power supply, you can charge it with that, just keep the charge current low, under an amp or so and be patient.


----------

